# Newbie just checking.....



## Big Andy (22 Dec 2013)

Hi all,

As with many newbies, I have been lurking on the outside for a couple of months, peeping through the curtains at all the amazing set ups and info on this site. Everyone is so genuinely friendly and helpful. My wife says I am becoming a real bore, (I was anyway), because I have been reading old posts most nights. Anyway, this weekend I have dipped my toe into the planted tank world and converted what was a basic, running fish tank and would be grateful if anyone (or many of you preferably!) would be kind enough to confirm that I am not making any glaring errors. This is the set up:

55 litre low tech, no co2. Mature filters and media used from the previous set up, along with 1/4 of the water saved and added.

Substrate: John Innes 2 capped with play sand

Lighting: 60 cm 24w Arcadia Stretch LED (2wpg), on for 6 hours per day to start with, raising to 8-10 hours once stable?

Plants: Heavily planted, mainly stems, red ludwigia, water wisteria, vallis etc, with a couple of dwarf anubias and will be adding some moss. It was a cheap, job lot from fleabay.The idea being I will see what grows and what doesn't and buy more to suit. Floating plants are very much on the agenda.

Filtration: 1 x 260lph juwel pump which came with the tank and additional 600lph juwel pump attached to a spray bar with the normal juwel sponge set up.

Heater: Juwel that came with the tank set at 25*C.

No fish as yet, but it will be a simple community tank fairly heavily stocked knowing my kids!!

I intend to do a 20% weekly water change, starting next weekend. Ferts are a mystery to me and seem to be totally subjective. I have been given a bottle of TPN+ so will dose 2.5ml, twice a week,(the recommended doseage) starting this week, and see how it goes. 

Thanks for taking the time to read. Any comments or ideas regarding the set up would be very welcome, whether it be regarding the next week or longer term. Finally, as I have used filters, media and water from the previous set up, can I just do my regular water change next weekend and think about fish relatively soon?

Thanks once again,

Andy


----------



## Claire (22 Dec 2013)

The one thing that I would keep an eye on is for algae appearing the fact you have a decent amount of light and no CO2, plus will be adding nutrients in the form of fertilisers and (probably) a heavily stocked tank.
CO2 is something that you could think about at a later date if you end up with issues, or you could always cut back lighting if there ends up an algae problem by raising the light higher above the tank, adding floating plants or using an opaque cover on the tank.
However I find it hard to tell sometimes with lighting and you may end up with no issues at all - I just wanted to make you aware of the most likely problem that you (and the rest of us!) have to face.
With regard to water changes and stocking, since you have mature media, it would be advisable to add something fish wise fairly soon in order to keep your bacteria going. They will be feeding off of small amounts released from the soil but will need a bigger source soonish. In high tech tanks where growth rate is very high, nearly all waste produced by the fish is used by the plants and so a mature filter is not so necessary, but in low tech, the plants aren't growing quickly enough to use all the fish waste and so a mature filter is necessary.
Just one thing to think about possibly getting is what is known as a CUC - a clean-up-crew. In freshwater tanks this normally consists of shrimp and possibly ottos. Amano shrimp are commonly used as they are a decent size and so won't be eaten by most community fish, however a lot of people like cherry shrimp as they are more colourful and will breed in freshwater, despite being smaller.
I hope this makes sense!
Claire


----------



## Big Andy (23 Dec 2013)

Many thanks for your reply Claire, it all makes perfect sense!  I had wondered about the lighting, as the clips that were supplied with it only raise it a couple of inches above the water surface, although I am really pleased with the light itself. I will keep an eye out for the algae and take appropriate action, probably in the form of floating plants. Its good to hear regarding fish as the kids are bugging me already, although I realise I have to add them gradually, not just dump them all in at once. Had not thought about a CUC, but will look into it....more reading...Hooray!! Many thanks again.


----------



## Claire (23 Dec 2013)

No problems. I have shrimp in all my planted tanks and I find they are very good at getting rid of any leftover food, dead leaves and algae that persists beyond my cleaning. They're also partial to a dead fish mind you… Over a 3 year period I went through a shoal of 20 fork tail rainbows and never had to take one out dead. They all just mysteriously vanish in the claws of an amano shrimp


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Dec 2013)

The john ines will add ammonia for filter. I'd leave it a few weeks before adding fish and make sure the plants are healthy first.
And larger more frequent water changes for the first few weeks


----------



## Big Andy (23 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the info big clown/claire. I will do a couple of extra water changes over the next few weeks. Is it worth getting a water test kit or is it just a case of watching and observing the plants? If so, which are considered to be the best?


----------



## Big Andy (24 Dec 2013)

Have found foxfish's thread that answer my question!


----------

